
Elon Musk just became richer than Warren Buffett - Sumitmic
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/10/business/elon-musk-warren-buffett-billionaires/index.html
======
hsnewman
The market is not a indicator of true value anymore. Sad.

~~~
rogerkirkness
What Warren Buffett does is a worthless wash. If anything it's mind blowing
Warren Buffett got so rich accomplishing so little.

